# On being a whore and giving up dick ~ a metaphor



## paiche (Aug 19, 2017)

On being a whore and giving up my dick sucking addiction; a metaphor (and an attempt at getting your attention).

How can we thwart the authority and the corporate influence and just create a better world? There are inevitable social changes ahead. If we just move ahead in denial and confusion we are going to find ourselves in real crisis and we are going to absolutely be necessitating complete surrender of all our rights. One example I see of the corporate thugs assuming this is inevitable is the fact that they are currently doing studies to see if employers will be able to implant chips in their workers. They think they have us, maybe they do, but not all of us. I know there are an enormous amount of us who are feeling Truth seeping up out of the eroding infrastructure that this empire is built upon. The blood, tears and strength of our ancestors are calling to us to awaken out of the confusing slumber of consuming comfort that we have immersed ourselves in. Most of us have awakened to see we have surpassed the peak of oil, its production and quality is in steady decline. We see the television networks working hard to scare us and make us angry with one another. They are experts at selling us unnecessary products, promoting racism and herding us into factions of liberals vs conservatives. They are also experts at keeping us confused, disempowered and distracted. 

To create a better world first we must be aware and know the difference between what is REAL and what false reality has been created by agendas of the players influencing society for their own gain. In order to do this we must get away from our screens and experience nature, get into our communities and work with other people on projects. We need to be growing gardens together, talking with our neighbors, preparing food together, reading and expressing our ideas... 

Hold on, I may be jumping ahead. First we need to feel we deserve it. Do we even think we are good enough to live in a better world? 

...I'll tie in my metaphor here; If being a whore sustains my livelihood but I really want to give up sucking dick, where am I at? Am I even good enough to find a better way? 

We all have been traumatized. If not in our recent memory then in genetic memory. We also have this fascinating capability that we call empathy where our brains actually have the ability to feel what another person must be feeling. I will revert to the screen again in demonstrating the power that the media has in keeping us far more traumatized than maybe passed generations were because of the images and connections they can make in our brains where we are bombarded with all of the traumatizing events that happen in the whole of the country, or even the world on a daily basis. These traumas serve to keep us frightened of one another and disappointed in each other.

Think for a moment this: What if everyone was as smart as you? What if everyone had the same basic values and if everyone was as good of a person as you? What if everyone strived to do the right thing even if no one else is looking? What if we could trust everyone as much as we trust ourselves? Were any of your responses to those questions like 'Psh, I'm not too smart really, or my values aren't all that; or ' I can't be trusted, why would I trust anyone else? 

Do you think you are good enough? Why don't you think so? Maybe its because you are traumatized, its the FEAR, its the rejection you had, the pain you felt, the sorrow and anger and hurt. 

Maybe you are good enough but nobody else is? If that's the case there could be some narcissistic tendencies and I just can't relate, you should probably just keep sucking dick.

Truth is, we are all fuck ups. We all have been hurt and we have all made mistakes. So are we good enough to create a better world? It is fear and trauma that get us more in touch with our lizard brains, the 'its all about me and my survival' part of the brain. There are actually chemicals in our brains that are triggered when our defenses are raised that block our abilities to think rationally. 

We have this phenomenal power that conflicts with our frontal lobe. This power is rationality and emotional resilience. Its our ability to become self aware. When we interact socially and encourage our peers and accomplish tasks together we become empowered and our self awareness blossoms. When we come to the realizations that much of our reactions to the world are imaginings and our interactions with the world are actual and profound then we begin to see our power. We are cooperating in this existence together. From within is from without. If you get out into nature enough to observe and feel the minute yet vast interactions you will see quite clearly that a drop of water is not just a drop of water but it is life. A shred of bark is not just a shred of bark, it has been a part of everything for forever. You are not just you, you are humanity and life and a part of everything. Your thoughts also permeate into this fabric of life and when you speak, when you write, when you give thanks to that oneness you have a great power, one that can ripple across all consciousness. That water, that bark, that human, there is consciousness in all of it. 

Excuse me for sounding a bit woo-woo but please admit with me here that there are things that go on in our consciousness that we have no language for. We need to try to put words to that which has been silenced for far too long. Just like it has been uncomfortable to introduce LGBTQ words into our vocabulary in the last twenty years, it is even more uncomfortable to put words to the power that is within each and everyone of us that empires have worked so hard through the ages to silence since time before time. With a type of deep unifying language how could we have hierarchy? how could we have slavery? The empire needs humanity to be disempowered. 

So are we good enough to create real social change? Are we good enough to get a little uncomfortable and talk about what's real? Apparently we don't think so, not collectively at least. But I think we are good enough. So therefore there must be someone else who has been thinking about this too. So then we need to start acknowledging each other, empowering one another, growing gardens together, tinkering together, creating that better world together. The one where there is a mutually beneficial community where people do what they do because it aids the environment and the health and sanity of the cultural fabric of the community. The one without hierarchy, without borders, without money. But we have to help each other out because its a long road to recovery. We've dug our hole deep, or raised our crooked empire high, whichever way you want to think about it, its all the same really, we have to get back to our roots, back to honoring the earth, honoring the god within. Not the patriarchal one with the capital G but the selfless god that's within you and me and the bark and the water. 

If we can acknowledge that we are good enough then we can move forward and the possibilities are endless. We can learn to work together to express ideas of how to survive and maybe even thrive without oil before oil is all gone. Without shipping our food thousands of miles before the crisis necessitates rationing of food. There is a momentum building in our collective consciousness and what I'm trying to say is lets go with it. We are good enough. Everyone of us can get informed, we can strive to do good, we can strive for integrity, we can trust in ourselves. We need to take a step in that direction and talk about it, write about it, live it, become it.

We need to find our way and get ideas out there, ways to get people's attention (like the way I got your attention by tricking you into thinking I was going to talk about sex). Should we be looking to live in communities of like minded people? We could use this internet while we have it to network far and wide and pull together the ones who are making the ripples and the waves. The internet may well not last the pillage of resources and its monitored as fuck so we need to get a little organized and find ways to network terrestrially too. A community of travelers and squatters and re-wilders and anarchists could theoretically pull this off and seed the way to more widespread social change. I know there are some of you out there already, acting as the mycelium and as the neurotransmitters. There are pockets of people all over pushing for and creating little waves of social change. How can we connect the pockets in a more profound way and give it momentum? But honestly, I am still a whore to this empire and I am still sucking its dick. I really would like to figure out how I can give it up and live a life more pure.


----------



## A New Name (Aug 19, 2017)

Unsustainable behaviour eventually destroys itself and (un?)fortunately we may be living in the time it comes crumbling down. Find a way out and away with other like-minded people and try to ride out the end. If we succeed then we'll start again, hopefully having learned the lesson.
There are so many implied assumptions that this is worth what it is but nonetheless know that your reaching out falls far from deaf ears, especially here. I just wonder if there's any more "constructive" discussions and action to be had.


----------



## Lara K (Aug 19, 2017)

Went breathless reading this stuff. Fun, fun funnn damn it- reading phrase very well put Paiche! If you see world from eyes of a child, there are no seven wonders of the world but a seven million! Think about it, what defines them- curiosity- thirst -plays -great food -community hangouts and least concern for who runs the family or government. Heck i didn't knew my daddy's name until i was in 8th Grade lol and teacher flunked me when i wrote a filmmakers name on question about India's first prime minister! 

Belief is that bad memory's great gift. Just great, some have it- many don't. It’s a blessing for relationships. Kids fight, make up and forget all about it. Adults fight and then they fight again. It never goes beyond that. If they are lucky, they may make up with each other. But the fight is not forgotten. It is saved for the next fight! Look now- the economies or corporate structure out there's important as it dictates who's wealthy and who's not. Some think tank's here tell me, the money churned from public goes for disaster relief just in case blizzards or .. er, wars, tsunami's came calling. The anarchist will have to pay from deep pockets or face public scrutiny. Economics serves just one purpose- saving money for that rainy day.

Did you know post american recession, 12% north american's invest in Equity? None from current generation wish getting hand's burned on speculative business which is entirely government run. Folks around me- do yoga, teach unprivileged kids, cook and take it easy. Life over career, character over money. I hope you find fresh experiences which may remove stagnation caste by narcissist plots. Drop the label you are a whore or whatever. Labels define people and influence thought actions. All i can say, five years ago you were somebody else and if you choose that purity path, five years from now you'd be what you were decades ago- a curious kid. Kids don’t have labels. Yesterday they were pilots, today they are doctors and tomorrow they will be supermodels. Am absolutely no-body to tell you all that but if we may, focus over Shakespeare's famous phrase 'Life's a stage, we are all actor's'. And if we are actor's who the judge? Esteemed jury panel and what did William mean by stage (environment-setting?) 
Think upon these, those who milk other human lives are doing it at cost of their own well being. 

And hey, collective consciousness is heavy, dense word. Kill it, I say look up, notice free flowing clouds for awhile. Serene sight isn't it? An eagle up there looks at us (humans) as if we're ants!


----------



## salxtina (Aug 19, 2017)

I hear you, but... Yeah, we're disempowered even though there are way more of us, which is how empire wants it, but, maybe don't ask if someone might be 'good enough' to stop sucking dick if you wouldn't ask if someone is 'good enough' to make a life selling sexual favors so as to, say, not have to make a life working at Walmart anymore or something? Truth be told its probably the profession where people can make the most money without exploiting anyone else in the process lol

But the biggest thing I see stopping us from realizing how much power we have, is people don't want to hear when other people are in a trap that's different from theirs, people working to support kids are in a different cage than people on disability so they say, oh those people are entitled and don't have to work like me, even though clearly the same forces are screwing them both over. And also racism, just fucktons of racism. Lots of people would rather have whiteness than freedom. So best I can figure those are the kinds of attitudes we have to teach people to get over so there are enough of us to fight back.

Other big obstacle I see is a lot of liberal/left groups that get the most attention, only want to support people who are doing passive sit ins and symbolic protests and stuff. So we need more voices that back up people doing direct action. Trying to get a street medic training to happen where i am now. Learn how to do medic stuff, how to de-arrest people if you can. Otherwise letters of support, fundraiser shows for people who get arrested in direct action, goes a long way

Right now interacting with culture is mostly like paying people to stab me in the brain over and over again, i hear you! Yes, how to build skills together and tune into the god-spirit in dna and rivers that wants us to live free?


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 26, 2017)

Like when I'm tromping down route 6 to get to my land with my pack dog and my large pack and a Christian stops and says you gotta be careful with all the crazy out there and I kindly set her straight , along with another woman that same day about media influence etc. Gaining independence from money to me is the biggest most important step. Realistically I never see much unity going on in this world. Maybe these small communities which still has their issues. If things collapse the simple fact of no phone service or electricity will drive these yuppies and capitalist to extremes I think. At 25 I feel confident I will see some bad things happen in my lifetime. I'll do all I can to be ready and have a better chance to get by mentally and physically. Rewild.


----------

